# Ibook démarre puis s'éteint



## kertruc (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

L'iBook G4 de ma copine s'éteint au démarrage : 

J'ai le boing, la pomme, la roue, le disque fait un joli bruit (il est récent, je l'ai changé).

Mais au bout de quelques secondes, pendant le démarrage, il s'éteint...

J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM.
J'ai réinitialisé la PMU.

J'arrive à booter sur le cd d'installation.
Quand je fais un test du HD, l'état SMART est Ok, mais il me dit que l'entête de volume est non valide... mais impossible de faire une réparation.

Tout ça s'est produit après que ma copine a fait une mise à jour (mais je ne sais pas laquelle).

Quelqu'un aurait une idée à laquelle je n'aurais pas pensé ? (j'avoue que j'aimerais pouvoir éviter d'avoir à le redémonter pour voir si c'est un problème hard du disque dur ou le système qui plante quelque part... du genre le bug de l'extinction impossible, mais à l'envers ).

Merci !


----------



## Lastrada (13 Novembre 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> Tout ça s'est produit après que ma copine a fait une mise à jour (mais je ne sais pas laquelle).
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée à laquelle je n'aurais pas pensé ?




As-tu tenté un démarrage sans les extensions ? (en maintenant la touche Shift enfoncée au démarrage )?


----------



## kertruc (14 Novembre 2009)

Oui. 
Sans succès.


----------



## kertruc (16 Novembre 2009)

Bon, ben, j'ai pas trouvé de solution...
J'ai formaté le disque de l'iBook et je suis en train de faire une réinstallation (merci Time Machine...).
On verra si le disque tient...


----------



## Lastrada (17 Novembre 2009)

Je ne vois rien de mieux à faire.


----------



## kertruc (17 Novembre 2009)

Bon, ça tient...

C'est bizarre, ce n'était pas un problème matériel, mais ce n'était pas réparable avec l'utilitaire de disque...
Un gros plantage disque...


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2009)

Bon, ça repart en sucette...

Le disque doit être mort, il a encore des erreurs... quand je reformate et que je réinstalle tout va bien, mais au bout de quelques jours les symptômes reviennent (je bénis Time Machine pour ton ce temps précieux qu'il me fait économiser...).

J'ai pas envie de réouvrir l'iBook pour changer le DD... je vais le vendre je pense...


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

Flemmard , vendre un iBook pour pas changer le DD, les miens je les reforme même plus, du moins pas toutes les vices


----------



## kertruc (18 Décembre 2009)

C'est mon vice, j'en ai marre des vis...

Mais, bon, changer un DD, c'est tout un processus chiant...

Alors que là, tu vois, il y a 3 jours, j'ai cliqué sur acheter un macbook à 699&#8364; sur le refurb, et y a un gentil monsieur avec un camion marron qui me l'a apporté. 

Et puis je pense que je peux en tirer un peu d'argent de cet iBook...

1h14 mn de Time machine plus tard, j'ai un super MacBook (enfin, pas moi, ma copine, moi, les macbook, je peux pas, leur bord tranchant pour les poignets est totalement rédhibitoire, je préfère encore un PC que cette merde... une erreur de conception totalement hallucinante...).


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Décembre 2009)

> Alors que là, tu vois, il y a 3 jours, _*j'ai cliqué sur acheter un macbook à 699 sur le refurb,*_ et y a un gentil monsieur avec un camion marron qui me l'a apporté.



C'est à cette étape que j'ai un problème ... 

Cambrioler une banque ?


----------



## kertruc (20 Décembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> C'est à cette étape que j'ai un problème ...
> 
> Cambrioler une banque ?



Tu fais comme moi : pas de cadeaux à Noël. 
Tu expliques que c'est par conviction politique, que tu es pour la décroissance, et que Noël est une des raisons du réchauffement climatique, et que tu es plus fort que 100 chefs d'État réunis


----------

